# Manchester Ship Canal Cruise



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

I am about to book the Mersey Ferries Manchester Ship Canal cruise, has anybody been on it and if so do you have any advice, comments etc?
We will be going from Salford to Liverpool, then there is a stopover, is the stopover optional? We need to get back home from Manchester to Scotland. I see there is a U-Boat exhibition at the Liverpool end, are there any shops, cafes or restaurants to get food or is the food on the ferry good and reasonable?
I have sailed up and down the canal many times and thought this would be a nostalgic way of doing it. Personally I would prefer to do it the other way but the dates I can go are all booked up

Sorry for all the questions in a short space!!


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

Banni, not sure if the stop over is optional generally they have set the time of the buses to ferry the cruisers back to M/chester so it probably allows for the stop over. I did the same cruise but from L/pool to M/chester I quite enjoyed it as it was mid seventies last time I was up the canal. Found many changes and was surprised how clean the canal water was plus lots of wildlife.
If possible take a packed lunch there are facilities to get tea and sandwiches on the ferry but demand can outstrip supply, so I was told. Take a camera might see some ships on the canal etc. Yes shops etc are available at the Mersey end.


----------



## ANDREW JON WILSON (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Banni,
Went on it last year and it was a lovely day out. We joined in Wallasey . My advice would be to bring a lovely food hamper yourself but buy your drinks, ie soft, beer or tea, coffee on the ship or at the Mersey end, since you will have a couple of hours break before you bus it back home at the end of the voyage. I was surprised how commercially successful the M.S.C still remains and so clean. Back in the 50's/60's the canal water was so polluted it used to descale much of our hull. Now its so clean, no smell and full of marine life and birds...fabulous


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Not my own but I have seen / had it reported that a number of Liverpool Lassies made that trip in the past .
Much like the Lassies who went around the Aussie coast ; or so I am told.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Banni said:


> I am about to book the Mersey Ferries Manchester Ship Canal cruise, has anybody been on it and if so do you have any advice, comments etc?
> We will be going from Salford to Liverpool, then there is a stopover, is the stopover optional? We need to get back home from Manchester to Scotland. I see there is a U-Boat exhibition at the Liverpool end, are there any shops, cafes or restaurants to get food or is the food on the ferry good and reasonable?
> I have sailed up and down the canal many times and thought this would be a nostalgic way of doing it. Personally I would prefer to do it the other way but the dates I can go are all booked up
> 
> Sorry for all the questions in a short space!!


 
The U Boat exhibition you mentioned is at the Woodside ferry terminal in Birkenhead, and the cruise does call there en route to Liverpool landing stage, but I dont think its there long enough for you to do the U Boat tour. You would need to get off at Liverpool and then make your way back to Woodside by regular ferry or by the underground railway from James St to Hamilton Square. 
it is a very good exhibition and well worth a visit, plus there is an excellent cafe alongside it. 
There is a good snackbar on the boat which sells a wide selection of sandwiches etc, but its a little expensive. take a packed lunch as others have said.
Best regards, 
Pat


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

In 2006 we went from Salford Quay to Liverpool on the afterrnoon cruise, on the Snowdrop. The bus was waiting for us at the Liverpool end to take us back to Manchester. I think you will have to enquire about times of the return journey when you make your booking. As has been said; keep the camera at the ready!


----------

